
Humble Bundle Books: Artificial Intelligence - ranit
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/artificial-intelligence-books
======
trentmb
I've read mixed reviews about PacktPub- can anyone comment on the quality of
these?

~~~
megaman22
They are very hit or miss. On balance, I don't bother with them, unless
there's something interesting looking on their daily free book page, or it's
one of these bundles where they come out to $.75 apiece.

Some of the ones I've gotten don't look like they ever got near an editor, or
even a spell-checker.

If I'm going to spend money and time, I'd rather go to Manning and have some
confidence that it'll be quality.

~~~
rhizome31
When they contacted me to write for them I did a bit of research I found
enough horror stories to not follow up. In fact it just confirmed the feeling
I got as a reader.

Go with Manning, PragProg, NoStarch or even (with some caution) O'Reilly if
you want quality content.

~~~
throwpub
As someone who writes for Packt (Posting under a throwaway for obvious
reasons), I think you made the right decision. The first title I was proud of,
had good editorial control and decent technical review. The second title had
an awful premise that was insisted upon and stunningly poor editorial control.
Disappointingly I now feel like I have to apologise for something that carries
my name.

My next title will be self-published onto Github on a 'freemium' model. It'll
allow me to develop the content in the open, and if people are so disposed,
they can pay for an edition that carries additional explanatory text. Either
way, I won't be writing for Packt again.

------
drumttocs8
I love humblebundle and think it's awesome for games, programs, etc, but the
model seems like a hard sell for programming books. How many people need
machine learning books in a dozen or more programming languages?

~~~
baldfat
To bad IGN bought them. I won't use them anymore since it is now a broken
system. A reviewer owns the store.

~~~
isjamesalive
Does IGN review books now? I genuinely don't see any conflict here.

------
TheBaku
Im scepticall of a collection of 20 books without any known name. Still for 15
bucks and a morning skiming through them maybe some random gem will show up

------
randomerr
I will be getting this when I get home.

~~~
extrememacaroni
Cool.

